# Cello sketch



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I've been playing with the technique of pitch multiplication as a way of deriving material from a sub-divided tone row/s. This is so far the result. I do wander if the development of the piece becomes too unclear from about the middle onwards and if it would be worth rewriting or continue the expansion of the piece.


__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Fcello-sketch

Also for some reason SoundCloud ends up linking the old version of the piece sometimes, the current version is 2:55 minutes long.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I found it very charming. I didn't found the development unclear, it was just fine, I actually liked it more than the first half, it gives some meat to the piece, otherwise it would be too vague or diffuse. I would suggest to work more on the dynamics, in particular to give an arch form to the piece in terms of it. Also I would make the rhythms of the long notes slightly more erratic or unequal. Furthermore, I suggest to put some dyads and even triads, to give more textural nuance, and also some arpeggiated chords. Some moments of silence and interruption, too. The piece has a closed form as it is now (an arch-like one), so you may consider it finished. Still, you could extend it by adding more 'episodes' of development (which gets more complex and abrupt every time) paused by the slow material.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Excellent as a solo work, and I believe good contemporary solo works are hard to find. Reminds me somewhat of a meditation for cello except perhaps toward the end (though still very good). I think it would be worthwhile to write a variety of pieces in various moods for cello. I think most cellists would be delighted with them especially if they were an exercise in melodic expression. Just avoid making any of them sound like Bach, which most excellent cellists will probably already be familiar with and are looking for a modern change of pace. Good luck, I’d love to hear one played by a live cellist and I imagine one could be easily found at a local school or university.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I expanded it a little more and consider it finished, with the possibility of recomposing it at a later date.


__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Ffor-cello


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice and expressive! I would love to hear it played. This piece should be your signature piece, since it neatly fits your owl-like personality


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I might have started a similar piece for flute and as usual, I'm not quite sure about it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Fflute-sketch


----------

